# Can I change my username?



## 10th Engineer Harrison

I've been 2long since I joined MB almost 13 years ago. On loveshack, I had to change my username a couple years ago, so I'm now "10th Engineer Harrison" over there.

Can I change this username to 10th Engineer Harrison here? Or do I have to have this account closed to start a new one?

-ol' 2long


----------



## Coffee Amore

The forum admin made the name change for you.


----------



## Ikaika

Can I change my username from drerio to Ikaika (first letter upper case i)?


----------



## Coffee Amore

Let me look into it...


----------



## Ikaika

Coffee Amore said:


> Let me look into it...



Awesome


----------



## LonelyinLove

Coffee Amore said:


> Let me look into it...


I sent you a PM...did you get it?

My work computer does not like TAM.


----------



## Ikaika

BTW, thank you very much.


----------



## Coffee Amore

LonelyinLove said:


> I sent you a PM...did you get it?
> 
> My work computer does not like TAM.


Got it and responded.


----------



## GusPolinski

Completely unrelated (and, FTR, I do NOT want to change my username), but, as I was scrolling through the forum index on the main page, I caught a quick glimpse of the title of this thread, and I'd have sworn that it read "Can I change my underwear?"

:lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl: :lol: :rofl:


----------



## [email protected]

Can you change username
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotthedeaddog

LonelyinLove said:


> I sent you a PM...did you get it?
> 
> My work computer does not like TAM.


maybe that's because you s'pose to be working on the work computer?


----------



## tashmahal77

Can i change my name too? to midwestwoman or citylightsbright?


----------



## Amplexor

You can delete any posts or threads you started, then set up a new user account.


----------



## World Within

I'd like to change my username as well.


----------



## World Within

Actually, can I close my account?


----------

